# [Free][App] Free Full Featured Office Suite On Amazon Today!



## wgeorgecook (Oct 9, 2011)

Hey guys, I don't know how many of you drool over the different office suites that awash the market, but cringe at paying top dollar for them, but I certainly do.

Fortunately, today I opened my Amazon app store and saw that that Office Suite was free today! It's normally fifteen bucks, so I nearly jumped out of my chair at work (and at 8AM, that's a pretty big accomplishment)

Just wanted to share the love (and ability to open a friggin' PDF on your phone) =D


----------

